# Two of our babies, one is a what???



## cat_named_noodles (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi there people!

So we recently ordered some Creobroter pictipennis nymphs (4 total) from Rebecca @ Mantis Place (THANKS They're awesome!) and she sent us this little unknown guy (probably a Miomantis or Statilia parva or similar?) Here it is (a he I think, but terrible pictures I know-tiny fellow!). what do ya think it is?












And here's one of the Creos eating a fly burger.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 4, 2009)

I know! I know! Smallgeenish mysterymantis (Gigli-Tos 1924). Yay!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 4, 2009)

haha, a fly burger, new one on me! Still dont know what it is, they all look alike to me when little, cepting a few!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 4, 2009)

But Phil is probably right :lol:


----------



## cat_named_noodles (Sep 5, 2009)

LOL I like the Scientific name  The S. mysterymantis and 1 of the Creos molted today! It's CRAZY how big they can be from one instar to the next! The mystery one is probably twice the size it was. Skinny little thing too-I don't think it's eaten yet  . The hydei are too big and the melanogaster aren't here yet (last order arrived DOA). Do you think it would eat an ant or something small like that? Probably, huh? I will try to catch something in the AM. I got a cute pic of the Creo while molting, will post later.


----------



## cat_named_noodles (Sep 5, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, a fly burger, new one on me! Still dont know what it is, they all look alike to me when little, cepting a few!


  they look like they're holding a burger while eating, too me any way. lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 5, 2009)

No ants, they say it is harmful and will also hurt the mantis, and I always thought they looked like eating an icecream cone!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 5, 2009)

Try to sweep the grass with a net or something to catch tiny mosquitoes or things for it.


----------



## revmdn (Sep 5, 2009)

And to keep it going, I use a little honey on a toothpick. They'll eat it.


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 5, 2009)

whenever I need to catch some food and I'm feeling lazy, I just leave the porch light on for a few hours and stick a cup over the appropriate prey and stick a note card or something over the top until it's time to feed it to the mantis. little moths are usually the first to come by.


----------



## cat_named_noodles (Sep 7, 2009)

I tried teenie tiny black sugar ants (oops!), but the mantis didn't eat any of them anyway (they all seemd to get stuck under the damp cotton pad in the insect cup and died anyway. I also found some small aphids and threw them in there. The mantis may have eaten the aphids, as I only found a couple today. But on a great note, I put some hydei in there and it caught and ate one (or more maybe)!!! So I think after moulting it can handle the bigger flies. Yay!

I took some new photos of it today. I love it's yellow eyes! Fast little bugger too! Still think it's a S. mysterymantis?


----------



## cat_named_noodles (Sep 7, 2009)

OH! One more of the creos moulted today! I LOVE the pink eyes! *Pink is my favorite color atm~I SHOULD get an orchid mantis or two in the future, huh? lol* ;D I got these cute photos:


----------



## ismart (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice pics!  Keep em coming!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh My it looks like a kitty!


----------



## cat_named_noodles (Sep 9, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Oh My it looks like a kitty!


lol, a miniscual, ferocious, fly-eating kitty!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Sep 9, 2009)

cat_named_noodles said:


> lol, a miniscual, ferocious, fly-eating kitty!


Oh my goodness! It DOES look like a kitty. What a cutie.

Rebecca


----------

